# Starting Line-up?



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Since Ollie has been signed, and I've read several reports on how Lebron will not start at PG, what will be the Cavs starting line-up? The reports I read explained how lebron can and will be a more effective player if he played swingman instead of PG although he is capable of doing it. I belive that if he plays PG, he won't be able to show the fans his explosiveness as much and it could slow his game down. Is that what the Cav organization wants? Here are my thoughts...

PG - Ollie/Bremer
SG - Ricky/Dajuan/Kapono
SF - Lebron/Miles/Newble
PF - Boozer/Mihm
C - Z/Diop/Sundov

Explanations and thoughts:
PG - Ollie and Bremer may just battle for the position but those 2 are definitely able to run point imo.
SG - Ricky will be the leading ppg player on this team imo. I know Wagner was a high pick last year, and played very well when he wasn't injured, but Ricky must be on the floor with Lebron and since both are 6'7, I put the smaller (Ricky at 200 lbs) at the 2 spot. Unless he can adapt to the PG position, it looks like Wagner may have to be a spark off the bench. Unless you all know a better way to handle this.
SF - Must I explain why?
PF - Boozer deserves to start over Mihm! Does Mihm even play in the league anymore!?
C - It should be understood that Z owns this spot with his production last season. 

Is this doable or would the Cavs fan rather see it another way? I personally would love to see Lebron run the floor and get up on alley-oops thrown by a PG!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Our Rotation will look something like this....*

PG: James/Ollie/Wagner/Bremer
SG: Davis/Wagner/James/Bremer
SF: Miles/Davis/Newble/Kapono
PF: Boozer/Miles/Mihm
C: Ilgauskas/Diop

Don't expect LeBron to get over 25 Minutes/Game though.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

C: Illgauisgkis
PF: Boozer
SF: Davis
SG: Wagner
PG: James


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

1st game of the season starting lineup:

Z
Boozer
Miles
Ricky
LeBron

First 3 subs:

Newble
Ollie
Mihm


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Our Rotation will look something like this....*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> PG: James/Ollie/Wagner/Bremer
> SG: Davis/Wagner/James/Bremer
> SF: Miles/Davis/Newble/Kapono
> ...


Odds are you aren't coach Silas, and there is no way that is the rotation althought I agree with the starters....that is almost a given.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> Since Ollie has been signed, and I've read several reports on how Lebron will not start at PG, what will be the Cavs starting line-up? The reports I read explained how lebron can and will be a more effective player if he played swingman instead of PG although he is capable of doing it. I belive that if he plays PG, he won't be able to show the fans his explosiveness as much and it could slow his game down. Is that what the Cav organization wants?


I haven't heard any of these reports. Does anyone have some links? Last I heard Lerbon was the point. He did pretty well at it in summer league.

If he ends up not being able to play point, it really hurts the team. Because it limits Wagner and Miles minutes but increses Bremer and Ollie's minutes.

So I hope he's able to stay at point.

Granted Lebron would be able to have more points and hype on the wing, but in the long term it would be better to learn the point.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Our Rotation will look something like this....*



> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> 
> 
> Odds are you aren't coach Silas, and there is no way that is the rotation althought I agree with the starters....that is almost a given.


Odds are you aren't Coach Silas and you know as much about the rotation as me. Are you trying to keep questioning me because I haven't responded to your ignorance yet?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

PG: Bremer/Ollie - Bremer proved to be an effective starter last year on the Celtics and Ollie is better comming off the bench competing against other teams back ups.

SG: James/Wanger - Most people put James at the SF but I think he could be a more effective SG with his penetration.

SF: Davis/Miles - Davis is the best scorer on the team. Miles would benefit from a bench spot like Ollie.

PF: Boozer/Mimh - Boozer is the best PF you have.

C: Ilgauskus/Diop - Ilgauskus is an all-star and Diop can get plenty of developmental minutes with Ilgausk's questionable health.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Our Rotation will look something like this....*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Odds are you aren't Coach Silas and you know as much about the rotation as me. Are you trying to keep questioning me because I haven't responded to your ignorance yet?


Im questioning you because that rotation makes no sense and practice hasn't even started so that means there has been no offense installed so why even try to make up something as dumb as that. Why try to make yourself look smart with something that you would have no idea about?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Our Rotation will look something like this....*



> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> 
> 
> Im questioning you because that rotation makes no sense and practice hasn't even started so that means there has been no offense installed so why even try to make up something as dumb as that. Why try to make yourself look smart with something that you would have no idea about?


WTF?? Read the question he asked "will be the Cavs starting line-up?" I answered it to the best of my knowledge. Why would you only quote me when everyone else has made predictions as well. Dummy I'm not trying to make myself look smart I'm predicting our Line-up like everyone else has, Don't just single me out when other people have said something also.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

I only picked yours because it was so unreal.

Most people picked a starting line up and a backup, which isn't that far fetched but what you posted made no sense and you always post that, I have seen that lineup like 5-10 times. I just got annoyed by it.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> I only picked yours because it was so unreal.
> 
> Most people picked a starting line up and a backup, which isn't that far fetched but what you posted made no sense and you always post that, I have seen that lineup like 5-10 times. I just got annoyed by it.


How the hell do you know what's real and what isn't. If you get annyed by it the out me on your 'ignore' list instead of responding with some BS on every thread in this forum.


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

PG: James
SG: Wagner
SF: Davis
PF: Boozer
C: Ilgauskas
6th man: Miles

dats one hell of an exciting starting line up.....i bet this team will win 35-40 games this year......


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> dats one hell of an exciting starting line up.....i bet this team will win 35-40 games this year......


 I just want more than 17


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I just want more than 17



I'd say thats a safe bet.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Football Fanatic</b>!
> PG: James
> SG: Wagner
> SF: Davis
> ...


jst because it's exciting does't mean it's good


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> How the hell do you know what's real and what isn't. If you get annyed by it the out me on your 'ignore' list instead of responding with some BS on every thread in this forum.


The only BS being posted is your bogus rotation.

I can guarantee that isn't the rotation simply because the practices haven't even started so offense has been installed.

Keep up the good BS, i mean work.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Lebron won't start next year at all, let alone point guard.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36972&forumid=28 

I definitely won't take you seriously at all.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36972&forumid=28
> 
> I definitely won't take you seriously at all.


I said that on talent alone.....but it is clear that Silas wants him out there to get better.

If I were the coach, he wouldn't start. But im not so it really doesnt matter.

I mean, you bring that up but I know of another board where you basically got branded and you don't even post there anymore because of all the stupid things you said, but for the sake you thinking you are a knowledgable poster, I won't go get those posts......so basically, shut up.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> 
> 
> I said that on talent alone.....but it is clear that Silas wants him out there to get better.
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: You get branded there almost everyday, but I won't go and get those. I stopped posting because of ignorant people like you who think they know something about basketball but has very little knowledge of the game. But I'm done, you proved my point.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Branded....:laugh: 

There hasn't been a single time where anyone on there has proved me wrong. Let alone you, your knowledge of basketball is few and far between.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> What will be the Cavs starting line-up?


More than likely
PG: Lebron James
SG: Ricky Davis
SF: Darius Miles 
PF: Carlos Boozer
C: Zydrundas Ilgauskas

That might change any time during the season though.


----------



## STCBBall3 (Jun 21, 2003)

Dajuan Wagner is definately the odd man out. Ricky Davis and LeBron have to be on the court, and Dajuan is a SG with a PG body. And it seems like Darius has improved, so Wagner will be off the bench. 

And then I heard Ollie will be the first player off the bench...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

C: Z
PF: Boozer
SF: Miles
SG: Davis
PG: James

6th Man: Wagner


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

There starting lineup is quite obvious

PG LeBron James - Kevin Ollie - Dajuan Wagner - J.R. Bremer
SG Ricky Davis - Dajuan Wagner - J.R. Bremer - LeBron James
SF Darius Miles - Ricky Davis - Ira Newble - LeBron James - Kapono
PF Carlos Boozer - Chris Mihm - Michael Stewart
C Zydrundas Illgauskas - DeSagana Diop - Chris Mihm 

That's a scary backcourt, with a hell of a lot of depth, LeBron being so versatile, opens up minutes at the PG position.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I 100% agree with Hellbot.... that is exactly how I see it (barring injuries or trades or some major floppo performances)


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I hope Dajuan is really working hard to fight off injuries and tries to come even stronger next season. Fight his way into the starting line-up.


----------



## simkus8 (Aug 20, 2002)

*Cavs rotation will B...*

Cavs rotation will look something like this.... 

PG: LeBron/Bremer/Wagner/Ollie
SG: Davis/Wagner/Bremer/Ollie/Kapono
SF: Miles/Davis/LeBron/Newble/Kapono
PF: Boozer/Mihm/Miles
C: Ilgauskas/Diop/Mihm/Boozer

I really think LeBron will get over 25 Minutes/Game


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cavs rotation will B...*



> Originally posted by <b>simkus8</b>!
> Cavs rotation will look something like this....
> 
> PG: LeBron/Bremer/Wagner/Ollie
> ...


PG: They said Ollie will be the first man off the bench already, so he will back up Lebron.
SG: I think Wagner will back up Davis at that position, and maybe Bremer and James too.
SF: I think Newble will get more playing time than Davis at the 3, maybe during sometime in the season he can find his way into the starting line-up.
PF: I agree with that.
C: Yep

Lebron will probably only play less than 20 minutes/game because heis a rookie from high-school, and Silas knows this and won't let him play that much. It takes a toll on your body when you are used to playing in high-school against kids, then play with grown developed men who are constantly attacking you on both sides of the floor. I really don't think he should be starting either, but we will just see how the season pans out.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I know i will get bashed for posting what i think should be the starting lineup, but i dont think Lebron should be in it.. Its a lot of pressure for a rookie to have to deal with and he can get the same amount of pt being the first man off of the bench. If he comes off of the bench and plays great then he could be placed in the starting lineup as the season progresses but i dont think he should start immediately, because the cavs arnet in desperate need for help at any of the positions that LB plays. Eventually he will probably push someone out of Cleavland like Kobe had Eddie Jones pushed out of LA.

PGawaun Wagner
SG: Ricky Davis
SF: Darius Miles 
PF: Carlos Boozer
C: Zydrundas Ilgauskas

Sixth man: Lebron James

Lebron will get plenty of PT, he can play PG, SG, and SF, he will be in the game all the time. I love how versitle this team is, there are so many different combos they can go with , and i think alot of different combos will be used.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> I know i will get bashed for posting what i think should be the starting lineup, but i dont think Lebron should be in it.. Its a lot of pressure for a rookie to have to deal with and he can get the same amount of pt being the first man off of the bench. If he comes off of the bench and plays great then he could be placed in the starting lineup as the season progresses but i dont think he should start immediately, because the cavs arnet in desperate need for help at any of the positions that LB plays. Eventually he will probably push someone out of Cleavland like Kobe had Eddie Jones pushed out of LA.
> 
> PGawaun Wagner
> ...


Starting line-up is flawed because they already established that LeBron would start.

Sure he is versatile but that doesn't mean his body can with-stand the rigors of the NBA, and coach Silas realizes this, and another fact is that we really don't need him playing alot. The more you play early in the season the faster you hit the rookie wall, so he won't over-play him. And he definitely won't be in the game all the time. Probably a little over 20 mins. a game.


----------

